# Windows 7 - Ordner, große Symbole & Details



## Roman_93 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem mit der Ordneransicht bei Win 7.
Bei Vista war es in Ordnerfenstern möglich Details und Große Symbole gleichzeitig zu sehen.
Will sagen mann konnte bei Bilddateien, während große Miniaturen angezeigt wurden unter Typ einstellen, dass nur Jpegs angezeigt wurden ud diese dann nach Äanderungsdatum ordnen.

Wenn ich bei Win 7 auf große Symbole gehe, wird die Detailsleiste einfach ausgeblendet und ich finde keine Möglichkeit sie einzublenden ohne die Ansicht ohne Miniaturen zu haben.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Das blau Markierte hätte ich gern in der 2. Ansicht (so wie bei Vista).
Wo es fehlt ist rot markiert.


----------

